
Let's get Trump to accept climate change - mjfern
https://www.reddit.com/r/environment/comments/5byi0k/lets_get_trump_to_accept_climate_change/
======
schoen
Directly relevant: [http://slatestarcodex.com/2014/10/16/five-case-studies-on-
po...](http://slatestarcodex.com/2014/10/16/five-case-studies-on-
politicization/)

